# Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. April 2010)

*Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]


----------



## xri12 (3. April 2010)

*Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Wo liegt denn hier der Mehrwert, der einen 14€ teureren Preis rechtfertigt? Meiner Meinung nach ist diese Version sogar weniger wert weil man einen schlechteren Lüfter(weniger Leistung, kein PWM) bekommt; die 500rpm weniger kann man selbst mit einem Adapter auch erreichen und notfalls kauft man sich halt einen anderen Lüfter und spart immer noch.


----------



## chiller (3. April 2010)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Da irgendwelche Idioten die Zeitschrift ins böse tauschbörsen netzwerk stellen, muss irgendwo das geld herkommen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. April 2010)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

da muss man ja schrauben am2+ also ein backplatte primzip .mainboard raus ,schrauben,mainboard rein.ist mir zu aufwendig.
bei einen voll bestückten rechner.


----------



## cfos242 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*



chiller schrieb:


> Da irgendwelche Idioten die Zeitschrift ins böse tauschbörsen netzwerk stellen, muss irgendwo das geld herkommen


Fang nich an wie die Musikindustrie, die diese Ausrede auch stets gerne nutzt.


----------

